# How do you determine the shutter actuation count on an Olympus Pen F?



## Hoppyboy (Oct 7, 2016)

How do you determine the shutter actuation count on an Olympus Pen F?


----------



## table1349 (Oct 7, 2016)

Try this:
*Steps to Tell the Number of Shutter Actuations on Olympus Cameras*

Start with the Camera Off
Hold down the menu button and turn the camera on.
Release the Menu button and press the Menu button again to bring up the menus
Select LCD Brightness (third selection from the top) in the “Wrench” menu.
Press the Right Arrow to show the screen adjusters
Press INFO and then OK.  Something like this will appear on your screen OLYMPUS E-M5 02 01 01 01.
Press the Up Arrow, Down Arrow, Left Arrow, Right Arrow, Shutter Button, and Up Arrow in this order and page 1 of the hidden menu will appear.
The shutter actuation count is located on page 2. Press the Right Arrow for page 2. 
*Navigation to Access Other Pages of the Hidden Menu*

Press the Up Arrow for Page 1
Press the Right Arrow for page 2 
Press the Down Arrow for page 3
Press the Left Arrow for Page 4


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 7, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Try this:
> *Steps to Tell the Number of Shutter Actuations on Olympus Cameras*
> 
> Start with the Camera Off
> ...




........................................................


----------

